# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Не правильно считаются страховые взносы

## tanusha_kch83

Я изначально (с января 2010г) не правильно начисляла страховые взносы. не 14 и 6 %, а 8 и 6%. Недавно установила обновление, но программа все равно считает 8 и 6%. Я обновила 1с с 511 на 514 сразу, а не последовательно. Может ошибка в этом? Подскажите мне, что делать?

----------


## sas32fm

Ваша система налогообложения? Какой выбираете счет по дебету при начислении зарплаты?

----------


## Grekka

у меня похожая проблема на УСН 292...если издалека =)
страховые взносы считаются просто космические, с 32 тысяч приблизительно 17, когда налог всего 14 %... обновил до 293, не помогла, причем раньше все работало =(

----------


## Разработчик

При установке обновления у Вас осталась демонстрационная база 514 релиза.
Смотрим в рабочей базе и сравниваем с демо:
1. Справочники\Налоги\Тарифы страховых взносов.
2. Операции\Константы\Основно  й тариф страховых взносов.
Не забываем, что значения периодические (смотрим историю).
После исправления перепроводим закрытие месяца.

----------


## Марина2009

У меня 1С 7.7027, конф. УСН, релиз 170. В справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" ничего не было, попыталась ввести руками тариф - не сохраняется! И разумеется, не считает ни страховую, ни накопительную части опс... Что делать? Может, подскажет кто, как этот файл называется, я бы его из папки пустой базы 170го релиза скопировала... Руки опускаются, надо отчеты делать, хоть заново проводки долбить в нулевую базу...

----------


## Alexerg

[QUOTE=Марина2009;54376]У меня 1С 7.7027, конф. УСН, релиз 170. В справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" ничего не было, попыталась ввести руками тариф - не сохраняется! И разумеется, не считает ни страховую, ни накопительную части опс... Что делать? Может, подскажет кто, как этот файл называется, я бы его из папки пустой базы 170го релиза скопировала... Руки опускаются, надо отчеты делать, хоть заново проводки долбить в нулевую базу...[/QUOTE

В справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" выбираете нужный вид тарифа и нажимаете кнопку "История(F5)". Вот там и вносите тарифы на 01.01.2010.

----------


## Марина2009

[QUOTE=Alexerg;54380]


> У меня 1С 7.7027, конф. УСН, релиз 170. В справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" ничего не было, попыталась ввести руками тариф - не сохраняется! И разумеется, не считает ни страховую, ни накопительную части опс... Что делать? Может, подскажет кто, как этот файл называется, я бы его из папки пустой базы 170го релиза скопировала... Руки опускаются, надо отчеты делать, хоть заново проводки долбить в нулевую базу...[/QUOTE
> 
> В справочнике "Тариф страховых взносов" выбираете нужный вид тарифа и нажимаете кнопку "История(F5)". Вот там и вносите тарифы на 01.01.2010.



Спасибо Вам, все сделала, но результата не получила. Перепровела начисления и закрытие - и ничего :((( Есть еще идеи?

----------


## Разработчик

В документе начисление зарплаты реквизит "Вид начисления". Откройте и посмотрите флажки начисления налогов.
И проверьте константу "Учет зарплаты во внешней программе" - должно стоять 0 (реквизит периодический).

----------


## Марина2009

> В документе начисление зарплаты реквизит "Вид начисления". Откройте и посмотрите флажки начисления налогов.
> И проверьте константу "Учет зарплаты во внешней программе" - должно стоять 0 (реквизит периодический).


Все проверила - галка на пфр стоит, константа=0...
А воз и ныне там...

----------


## Разработчик

Справочник ставки налогов заполнен?
Справочник "Налоги и отчисления", кнопка "Ставки".
Как Вы создавали новую базу, про которую спрашиваете?

----------


## Марина2009

> Справочник ставки налогов заполнен?
> Справочник "Налоги и отчисления", кнопка "Ставки".
> Как Вы создавали новую базу, про которую спрашиваете?


Все справочники заполнены. Базу я перенесла с другого компььютера, на котором, кстати, все считалось нормуль, была небольшая проблема с вычетами, но заполнив новые справочники по каждому сотру, я ее решила. Вот я думаю, скорее всего криво встала моя база под местную оболочку (здесь до поледнего времени стояла известная "облегченная" версия, от эпидем ру, но я переустановила нормальную 27ю платформу). Дело в том, что я не программер, не уменю переносить справочники и базы в пустую базу. К тому же сейчас в отпуске, просто хотела подготовить отчетность до выхода на работу, но видно не судьба. Вернусь к рабочему компу, на нем все сделаю. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Yaryi

такая же проблема( неправильное начисление страховых взносов) в 1с ЗиК 7.7... обновили уже до последнего релиза... сначала года считались по ставкам ОСНО (20+6), хотя следовало по УСН (8+6)... с марта месяца после обновления программа стала считать правильно, но январь и февраль так и зависли..подскажите, как поступить?..
период расчета открыли (январь) , константу основного тарифа взносов изменили ( УСН), единственное, что  эти реквизиты непериодические, возможно в этом загвоздка...
может, кто подскажет?

_Добавлено через 41 минуту 13 секунд_
опс... разобрались: )все-таки периодические:)))

----------


## Марина2009

> такая же проблема( неправильное начисление страховых взносов) в 1с ЗиК 7.7... обновили уже до последнего релиза... сначала года считались по ставкам ОСНО (20+6), хотя следовало по УСН (8+6)... с марта месяца после обновления программа стала считать правильно, но январь и февраль так и зависли..подскажите, как поступить?..
> период расчета открыли (январь) , константу основного тарифа взносов изменили ( УСН), единственное, что  эти реквизиты непериодические, возможно в этом загвоздка...
> может, кто подскажет?
> 
> _Добавлено через 41 минуту 13 секунд_
> опс... разобрались: )все-таки периодические:)))


Ну а у меня воз и ныне там... Сижу работаю дятлом в другой проге... Отпуск коту под хвост, вся в мыле.
Все, что только можно было, перепровела, все справочники по 20 раз перепроверила, НИЧЕГО!

----------


## Tatiana2015

имеем льготу по предельной величине по начислению страховых взносов
в законе прописано ФСС предел 670000,00 руб    ФФОМС нет  ПФР 711000,00 
релиз 594 последний как я понимаю для 1с 7.7

при заполнении расчета ФСС  и РСВ предельная расчитывается 711000,00 а не 680000,00 и 0  ФСС и ФФОМС соответственно
правильный расчет только по пенсионке
как исправить ошибку, помогите

----------


## avm3110

> правильный расчет только по пенсионке


А релиз конфы - актуальный?

----------


## Tatiana2015

> А релиз конфы - актуальный?


я ж написала, релиз 594 последний))

----------

